# Hot Ditch



## coralhorizon (May 13, 2002)

Can anyone tell me how to get to the Hot Ditch from land? I thought it was posted in here, but I can't find it. Thanks


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Goto past topics and type york ditchor hot ditch.... It ain't all that...Fishing can be very crowded and hactic in there not to mantion it's very tiny. But what da heck, weather is nice and water temperature is rising,,,,,GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## Don Burke (Feb 28, 2003)

I don't know if you can actually get there over land without crossing private property. The Virginia Power plant and the warehouse probably don't give fishermen permission to cross.

The closest would be on I-64 at the highrise bridge, although all you can do is glance without stopping. The closest ramp is Chesapeake Yachts at 1700 Shipyard Road. The closest free ramp is at the Jordan Bridge.


----------



## Cameron (Jan 19, 2003)

how do you GET TO IT???

[email protected]


----------



## Don Burke (Feb 28, 2003)

Cameron,

It's in Chesapeake on the Southern Branch of the Elizabeth river near marker 28. I get there by boat.

36 45.5 76 18.0 is what I read off my chart, although I have never used electronics to get there.

There is a ramp at east end of the Jordan Bridge, one at Chesapeake Yachts, and one at Great Bridge Locks Park. I prefer Great Bridge since the parking is better and the ramp is free. The ramp at Jordan Bridge is also free, but I don't like the parking lot.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Cameron which place are you talking about?
The Ditch or The Hot Ditch?
The Hot Ditch you have to go through private property as far as I know to get there form shore, so it is not a option, unless you know someone (I don't). 
The Ditch (York County) just go to search (look above this post) and try "the ditch" and then you should find alot of discussion including the info you ask and some discriptions of the place. Be your own judge.
I hope this helps.


----------

